
Baserow – An Open Source No-Code DB and Airtable/Access Alternative - phre4k
https://baserow.io/
======
bram2w
Hello Everyone, I am Bram Wiepjes, the founder of Baserow. At the beginning of
the week I publicly released the source code of Baserow under the MIT license.
Feel free to checkout the repository at
[https://gitlab.com/bramw/baserow](https://gitlab.com/bramw/baserow). If you
just want to try it out you can create an account on
[https://baserow.io](https://baserow.io). The software is still a very early
state so a lot of features are still missing.

There are a few things that make Baserow unique:

\- Unlimited rows.

\- Open source, released under the MIT license.

\- Uses popular frameworks like Django and Nuxt.js

\- Uses PostgreSQL as database backend.

\- It can be self hosted.

\- You can have many rows per table. 100k+.

\- Headless and API first.

\- Supports pluginS.

\- Includes a plugin boilerplate to start right away.

The following features are going to be added soon:

\- A field that links to a table row.

\- Exposing your table data publicly via a REST API.

\- Real time changes of others.

\- Undo and redo functionality.

It takes time to write code that has high test coverage, is modular, has good
documentation and offers a great user experience. At the moment I have to do
part time freelance development work in order to cover living expenses. By
becoming a GitHub sponsor I can work more on Baserow which will speed up the
development of new features and will help me pay the bills. It would mean a
lot! Please check out the GitHub sponsor page at
[https://github.com/sponsors/bram2w](https://github.com/sponsors/bram2w). You
can also help by contributing to the codebase.

If you have any questions or want to contribute, feel free to send me a
message at [https://baserow.io/contact](https://baserow.io/contact).

